# Good hiking around Blairsville?



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking for the good stuff.  Not "touristy" places with parking lots, bridges across creeks with handrails, and "viewing platforms".  Off-the-beaten path stuff.

What's good around here?  Cool stuff to see, and particularly old historical stuff in the woods.  Good trout streams way back in the woods would be a bonus.

Good camping spots too.  The kind of places where camping neighbors (if there are any), can't get a pop-up or RV in there.

In other words, wild stuff.  Leads much appreciated!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 10, 2013)

Locate your nearest Ranger District HQ like the one on Dahlonega Sq. or the one near the Soque River in Clarkesville. Purchase for a few bucks the map of the Chattahoochee National Forest, it shows all the obscure forest service roads, forest land, private land,ect..its what I used in younger days to plan my trips. Didn't think twice bout studying my map then walking in to a great site or little pressured trout waters.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry. Don't know about the Blairsville area. One spot comes to mind though, iffin ya consider just east of the Towns County line !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 10, 2013)

Google  Benton MacKaye Trail, Coosa Backcountry Trail , Slaughter Mountain, & the Duncan Ridge Hiking Trail. I think these are all near Vogel S.P. Those are all main trails but you could find trails off of those to explore. For the ones you are looking for get the map WestCobbDog advised and buy a copy of the Georgia Conservancy's Guide to the North Georgia Mountains and the "Hiking Trails of North Georgia" by Tim Homan.

http://www.amazon.com/Georgia-Conse...1-4&keywords=guide+to+north+georgia+mountains

http://www.amazon.com/Hiking-Trails...sr=1-2&keywords=hiking+guide+to+north+georgia


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the leads on info.  I already have some of those things, and know how to find maps, etc.

I was mainly looking for ideas based on personal experience.  Sure, the "journey IS the destination", and it's fun checking out all of the places, but gas is expensive and time is short.  I was hoping to read about some places closer to Blairsville proper.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 10, 2013)

ThePaleRyder said:


> Thanks for the leads on info.  I already have some of those things, and know how to find maps, etc.
> 
> I was mainly looking for ideas based on personal experience.  Sure, the "journey IS the destination", and it's fun checking out all of the places, but gas is expensive and time is short.  I was hoping to read about some places closer to Blairsville proper.



I figured you was looking for personal experience. Maybe someone will chime in with ideas. Did you just move to Blairsville? There might be a local club you could ask.


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 10, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I figured you was looking for personal experience. Maybe someone will chime in with ideas. Did you just move to Blairsville? There might be a local club you could ask.



Yep - just moved here.  A club would be a good idea, but I prefer hiking solo.

I'll find good places, once I get settled in.  Just looking for "shortcuts" now, not having too much spare time.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots of NF and WMAs in N Ga that are loaded with trails....

Get yourself the NF and WMA map and explore the NF road system..
....Many, many old trails off the NF roads that go for miles.....


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 15, 2013)

Are you comfortable bushwacking, or would you rather be on a trail of some kind? Can you read topographical maps? If so, go to the Forest Service center on Hwy. 515 and pick you up a couple of maps covering areas you're interested in. I'd suggest Jack's Gap, Neels Gap, Cowrock, Coosa Bald... it just depends on where you live and how far you're willing to drive to hike.  I live in Blairsville too, been here most of my life. Bushwacking is my preffered method of hiking. Get you a map or two then P.M. me and I'll help you get started.


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, bushwhacking is real hiking, to me.  And I can read a topo map.  Typical "public" marked trails that start at a parking lot and have bridges over creeks with handrails aren't for me.

I've tried to get maps at the NFS place, but they are only open during normal working hours.  I'll have to run over there at lunch during the week.

And being that my biggest hobby is finding hard-to-find history in the woods, I love researching and seeking what most people don't know is there.  Gotta have some kind of a lead for that, though.  I haven't found any yet.  Like old stills, old mills, old abandoned houses in the woods, etc.  Stuff only hunters and locals know about.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 16, 2013)

ThePaleRyder said:


> Yes, bushwhacking is real hiking, to me.  And I can read a topo map.  Typical "public" marked trails that start at a parking lot and have bridges over creeks with handrails aren't for me.
> 
> I've tried to get maps at the NFS place, but they are only open during normal working hours.  I'll have to run over there at lunch during the week.
> 
> And being that my biggest hobby is finding hard-to-find history in the woods, I love researching and seeking what most people don't know is there.  Gotta have some kind of a lead for that, though.  I haven't found any yet.  Like old stills, old mills, old abandoned houses in the woods, etc.  Stuff only hunters and locals know about.



I"m with you on finding the old sites etc. My dad and I who do a lot of traveling & exploring are amazed that the "locals" don't know much about their area. He was in Warm Springs, Ga. and had to ask about 10 people before he found out where the actual springs were. I like to look at old books & newspapers and try to find old settlements, homesteads, etc. 
Good Luck!


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 17, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I"m with you on finding the old sites etc. My dad and I who do a lot of traveling & exploring are amazed that the "locals" don't know much about their area. He was in Warm Springs, Ga. and had to ask about 10 people before he found out where the actual springs were. I like to look at old books & newspapers and try to find old settlements, homesteads, etc.
> Good Luck!



That's what I like to do, too.  Learn some little clue about some place, then research it, then go searching for the actual place.  It's a fun game, and the journey is as much the destination, as the actual destination is.  With this one place I was seeking a while back, it took me 4 attempts to find it, way back in the woods.  But I had fun searching, so I didn't mind the trips, and when I finally found it, it was all the more fun and rewarding.

Speaking of finding places, yesterday I found a few, while on the way down to Turner's Corner for dinner.  But these were the well known public places, and were covered up with "tourists", many of whom had cameras on tripods.  Not complaining about them or that hobby, but I'm seeking cool places where I won't have to search for an empty parking space or constantly meet people on the well-defined trail that has steps and footbridges across creeks - lol.


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, I tried something yesterday.  Did the Wagon Train Trail, from Young Harris College, 7 miles uphill to Brasstown Bald, then 7 back down.  Physically, it was pure torture.  Made a little more possible by following a dear friend who is also a marathon runner, and quite familiar with that trail.

Icicles on all rock walls (blasted by hammered drills and dynamite in the 1950's), stunning views, incredible flora (and did I day grueling exercise?).  A superb workout.  Most definitely NOT a tourist hike.  Most definitely very much worth the pain and agony.  Yes, it was very, very difficult and painful.  But very much worth the effort.

One good journey in this area discovered.  Many more await me.

Oh, and this was most definitely NOT a "tourist" hike, with parking pay stub on dash, bridges over difficult spots, and handrails anywhere.  No, it was not "bushwhacking".  But neither was it a "tourist" spot at all.  Ain't no "tourist" ever gonna make it up and back down that 14 round trip mile trail, and I can guarandangtee that!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 28, 2013)

ThePaleRyder said:


> Well, I tried something yesterday.  Did the Wagon Train Trail, from Young Harris College, 7 miles uphill to Brasstown Bald, then 7 back down.  Physically, it was pure torture.  Made a little more possible by following a dear friend who is also a marathon runner, and quite familiar with that trail.



That's a good one, I always enjoyed that trip.  And going up and then back makes for a pretty full day.  There's a similar, though more popular trail from the parking lot at Brasstown Bald down to Trackrock Gap.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 28, 2013)

Bushwack a trail between Cartacay Estates in Ellijay and Cherry Log....not as far as Blairsville and will test your legs a bit....


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2013)

ThePaleRyder said:


> Yes, bushwhacking is real hiking, to me.  And I can read a topo map.





Oh, so you like bushwhacking.  I got a hike for ya....







See attached for GPS waypoints.   Trick is to park a car at the Brasstown Bald parking lot and another on FS 292, that way you don't have to walk back up the mountain.  Unless you want to of course.  You're on Jack's Knob trail for a short time, then it's bushwhacking the entire way down the mountain.

Have fun!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 29, 2013)

pnome said:


> Oh, so you like bushwhacking.  I got a hike for ya....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DUDE Pnome!   I made almost that same trek when I was in high school.  It was spring break and turkey season so I packed up an Alice pack with some food and a sleeping bag, my Winchester 1300 and had my mom drop me off at Brasstown.  My plan was to bushwhack down to the wildlife clearing at the end of Bob Creek Rd. and then go up and over and come out at my grandparent's house on Trackrock.  

The weather didn't exactly cooperate and I ended up camping on Powell Valley creek the first night and hiking out to 180 and thumbing a ride home the next day.  

Some tough country for sure.


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 29, 2013)

Dang, I'm old, semi-fat, and still somewhat sore from that tortuous hike up/down Wagon Train Trail.  And I much prefer hiking solo, so no 2nd vehicle.  The hike on that map look very cool, though!

One thing is for certain - I will never, ever venture into these parts without...at a bare minumum...15 rounds of 10mm on my hip.  Some good critters in these woods!


----------



## pnome (Mar 31, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> DUDE Pnome!   I made almost that same trek when I was in high school.  It was spring break and turkey season so I packed up an Alice pack with some food and a sleeping bag, my Winchester 1300 and had my mom drop me off at Brasstown.  My plan was to bushwhack down to the wildlife clearing at the end of Bob Creek Rd. and then go up and over and come out at my grandparent's house on Trackrock.
> 
> The weather didn't exactly cooperate and I ended up camping on Powell Valley creek the first night and hiking out to 180 and thumbing a ride home the next day.
> 
> Some tough country for sure.



That's awesome.   Except for the weather part.  Seems like it rains on that mountain more than others.


----------



## pnome (Mar 31, 2013)

ThePaleRyder said:


> Dang, I'm old, semi-fat, and still somewhat sore from that tortuous hike up/down Wagon Train Trail.  And I much prefer hiking solo, so no 2nd vehicle.  The hike on that map look very cool, though!
> 
> One thing is for certain - I will never, ever venture into these parts without...at a bare minumum...15 rounds of 10mm on my hip.  Some good critters in these woods!



Yeah, we saw lots of bear sign.  But not the kind of terrain you want to think about getting a big dead bear out of.  Also saw some hog sign on that trip.  But again, not the kind of terrain you want to try to get a dead hog out of either.


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 31, 2013)

pnome said:


> Yeah, we saw lots of bear sign.  But not the kind of terrain you want to think about getting a big dead bear out of.  Also saw some hog sign on that trip.  But again, not the kind of terrain you want to try to get a dead hog out of either.



Not talking about hunting.    Talking about defense.  And yes, my friend did once accidentally get between a mother bear and her cub, on the Wagon Train Trial.  That could have turned out real nasty for my friend.  Oh, and my thread was about hiking.  Not about hunting for sport.  

Beside, I would never hunt a bear.  Nor, would I hunt a hog where it wouldn't be relatively easy to drag it out of there.  I ain't _that_ stupid!


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 26, 2013)

Could try crossing the state line to Hayesville 20 min, away, fires creek is a good area, has a 26 mile trail called the rim trail, it follows the mtn tops around the fires creek bear sanctuary, hence the name rim trail, wild trout, no stockers, and plenty of premitive camp sites, some are secluded way back in, or you have the bristol horse camp,that is only 6 miles in, that is a field with an out house , camping on the creek bank.


----------

